# Skill Assessment



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Guys

Please help me with this. I want to get my education qualifications assessed. Because there are many assessment organisations in Canada, I am not sure which one to go with. 

I have done BE in computer science from India and completed Masters in computer networking from Australia. I am also working in IT. 

I am targeting PNP pathway. Please let me know which one I can go with? I was thinking of WES. 

Just a side question as well, do I need to assess my experience as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Check the website of the province where you want to to PNP for which Credential Evaluation services they accept.
I know WES is always accepted.


----------



## johnmcmillan (Sep 11, 2020)

As per my knowledge, IQAS is better option as it takes longer time but they do assessment of mostly universities that are not supported by WES.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

johnmcmillan said:


> As per my knowledge, IQAS is better option as it takes longer time but they do assessment of mostly universities that are not supported by WES.


So they approve (alleged) qualifications that WES doesn't consider legitimate? Wonderful.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

johnmcmillan said:


> As per my knowledge, IQAS is better option as it takes longer time but they do assessment of mostly universities that are not supported by WES.


WES is generally accepted by most universities across the world, IQAS assessment is not, so you might have to pay twice.


----------

